# Ford 4000



## Con_4000man (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a quick question, I have just tonight. Got my dash working on my ford 4000 I had to install a new generator with tacho drive as the old generator was not right. Nw the battery light is on when the tractor is tickin over. And doesnt go off to about 800rpm. Is this ment to happen?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

At 800 rpm, it should either not charge or just barely charge..... So all is normal....


----------



## farmersworld (Oct 26, 2012)

my ford 400 3 cyclinder leaks oil out of the exhaust what could be my problem and how best can i resolve the problem


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oil in a diesel exhaust is from unburned fuel. When it is blown out the (vertical) exhaust, it is called "slobbering" or "wet stacking". Gets black spots all over the tractor.

The solution is simple - you are not working the engine hard enough. Diesels like to be worked hard to burn off this residue.


----------

